# About when does pregnant does start pulling hair?



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

I have two doe's pregnant one is due tomorrow & the other one is due next week but I have yet to see anyone of them pull hair out, I have read that if the doe is pregnant she well start making loud, confused, or senseless shouting or outcry noise when the buck is added in a cage with her & both do so... But I'm still not so sure... I have watch them so I know the doe & buck have breaded... But still there is no hair pulled out. So does this mean it's a good possible that it didn't go as plan? I appreciate different viewpoints it always has something to add to my knowledge!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My doe pulled her hair out a few hours before she had them. She got loose so I didn't know a wild rabbit bred her. Had her in the house with a wire bottom saw the hair and changed her to a different cage. A few hours later I looked in before bed and she had six all snuggled up. I don't know if that's normal but that's what she did.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mine started doing it a week before she was due. But the fan we had on her blew away her fur lol so she started pulling more out and was almost bald!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Mine started pulling fur in the morning and had them at dusk. Both times.


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone but still no bunnies & I'm so ready )... She still ain't started to pull hair I know that it can be 29-32 days at less that's what I read. I keep going check in on her but still nothing my other doe is staying in her nest box and is pulling hair so maybe cinnamon the one due any day now isn't after all. Guess the waiting game begins


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know the first thing about rabbits, but those are some darling bunnies!


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> I don't know the first thing about rabbits, but those are some darling bunnies!


 thank you very much


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

I went got a book by bob Bennett guide to raising Rabbits and it said the same as the post with a bunny who had bunnies with a wild bunny. & it's not 28-32 days it can be 34 days and pulls hair the day of giving birth but thank you all so much.


----------

